# Sleepingbags v Duvettes



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

We have noticed that it seems the norm to use sleeping bags in MHs however we use a duvette. Does anyone else prefer this? We bought a long thin canvas bag which I think is for awnings or sumfink about 5' x 1' dia to stuff it in which sits behind the bench seat when not used and takes up little room really. We also bought a thin 'top matress' from Ikea about 2" thick which levels the bed wonderfully, this does take up quit some room but is worth it, even using crush straps. Whats everyone elses prefered comfort??

A


----------



## Maxonian (May 13, 2005)

Only ever used a duvette - much more cosy ;-)


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

We only ever use duvette's, far more comfortable than squeezing into a sleeping bag


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Since we have "upgraded" from tent to motorhome we only use standard duvettes, pillows and bed linen. Much more cosy than a sleeping bag, easier to handle when going to the loo at night... 

... and much more flexible when you are a couple! :lovestory: 

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

It's beginning to look as tho duvets win!
We used duvet in our first van - an Aclass cos we left overcab bed ready made up and just moved it up out of the way.
The next van was a Swift Mondial, and we switched to sleeping bags, much easier to manipulate, and easier to store 2 bags than 1 duvet, plus something to lie on. 
So, if I have to make the beds then bags win hands down.

8)


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Every body to their own, we have used king sized sleeping bags zipped together for years. First season with caravan we used a duvet but I got fed up with ending up with no cover during the night - combination of wife and a large dog - we have over the years found the right (for us) weight and tend to stick with them. We dont however use the flimsy, not so well made bags that most dealers in the north west sell. A smallis dealer in Northenden, Manchester sells a better quality type and they arnt all that dearer but are worth it


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We're pro sleeping bags, so convenient when you have to make the bed every night. The super kingsize ones we've got have now come to the end of their life (ie falling to bits) and the company is no longer in business so are looking for replacements without luck so far. Cant find a good quality pair.

Dodger, can you let me know where you got yours from? They sound like just what we're looking for.

pete


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Although we mostly make up the bed as a double we prefer two single duvets. Easier to stow away and handle plus no disagreements about what happened to my half of the duvet! Sleeping bags make you feel like a trust up turkey and are far too warm in southern climes so you feel like your in an oven as well!.

peedee


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Talking of sleeping bags, how do you use yours?

Do you zip em together (handy for cuddles & rumpy pumpy)

Or have 2 separates (handy for a good nights sleep)


not telling you what we do.

pete


----------



## 89109 (May 13, 2005)

Down sleeping bags and silk liners - what luxury! In hot weather the liners can be used by themselves and with zipped sleeping bags you can adjust the amount of covering that you have. 

Wendy


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

We use a duvet and find it very cosy, also makes getting out of bed easier. The only trouble is making the undersheet fit our funny shaped bed, but it is far more homely than a bag.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

We've been useing sleeping bags for the last 37 years, too old to change now, and as for"rumpy pumpy" ahh distant memories!!.
Dodger, I also would be interested to know the make and supplier of the sleeping bags you mentioned, mine were made by "Western Isle" and are no longer available, been trying for some to find some more but cant find any good enough

ZZZZZZZZZ Ken S.


----------



## 88923 (May 10, 2005)

well, as i'm a saddo sleeping on my own.....  I have a sleeping bag AND a duvet when it's chilly willy out there. 
No fights over what went where in the night, a good nights sleep but no rumpy pumpy....ahhh, those were the days.

The SEA Dinghy 3 has a massive overcab compared to some i've seen.
I sleep in the luton and being as vertically challenged as I am, there's plenty of room to throw off the covers if I get too warm, though I have to say so far this year that has NOT been the case!

banjo 8)


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Sorry for delay in replying - Our "quality bags" came from Camperlands at Northenden North Manchester - I think they have a web site and I see the occassional advert


----------

